# Do You Know Your Meyers-Briggs Type?



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm just curious about the breakdown of Meyers-Briggs types among authors (and readers!) out there. If you don't know, you can take this handy dandy, very cheap, *completely accurate**, free online test: http://www.humanmetrics.com/cgi-win/jtypes2.asp

Would love to know:

1. Your genre(s)
2. Your day job (if you have one)
3. Your Meyer's Briggs type.

*That's sarcasm, there.

I write speculative-fantasy, and my next series will be a sci-fi romance. I am a graphic designer and coder by day. And a mom. My Meyers-Briggs type is an INTP. Best described by this video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pIEntJwn1bw

(The first time I heard the accompanying song to the video, "Code Monkey" I was actually in the process of coding a login page).


----------



## daringnovelist (Apr 3, 2010)

1. Cross-genre, with an emphasis on mystery and lowbrow literary
2. Occupation was also cross-genre: teaching/technician (mainly one-on-one teaching art students to use the computers and printing tech).
3. INTP

Camille


----------



## Kristine McKinley (Aug 26, 2012)

I write contemporary fantasy
I'm currently a stay at home mom 
I've taken an official Myers Briggs test before and I was ISTJ


----------



## I&#039;m a Little Teapot (Apr 10, 2014)

1. Women's Fiction and Horror/Suspense

2. Writing is my occupation. 

3. ENTP


----------



## Charmaine (Jul 20, 2012)

1. Your genre(s): Mostly YA, Urban/ Dark Fantasy, Sweet Romance, Cozy Mystery, and children's books.
2. Your day job (if you have one): Ugh   Recent College Graduate, unemployed and determined to give writing a chance 
3. Your Meyer's Briggs type: INFP.


----------



## @Suzanna (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm INFP and I write historical romance. No day job (we opted to have me stay home when my twins were born 12.5 weeks premature - almost twelve years ago, now - and I've been home ever since.)

I'm planning to do a paranormal historical series at some point.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Using moderator's privilege to post here. 

Quilter (formerly a full time geek).
INFP  (Yay, Suzanna and Charmaine!  INFPs stay together!)

Betsy


----------



## Redacted1111 (Oct 26, 2013)

I was obsessed with personality testing for a number of years. I find it fascinating, especially since Isabella Myers had my personality type.

1. Paranormal Romance, Science Fiction, New Adult Romance. 
2. Stay at home mom. 
3. INFP


----------



## Going Incognito (Oct 13, 2013)

1. Erotica/ erotic romance 
2. Process server 
3. INTP, lol (I 100%, N 12%, T 25%, P 11%- the I 100% cracks me up)


----------



## Sean L (Oct 30, 2013)

1. Horror/Suspense & Science fiction

2. Domestic Engineer/Writer/Whatever else wife needs done. (Formerly in retail)

3. INFJ (I've taken the 'real one' twice in ten years for my old job. Same results both times.)


----------



## 75845 (Jan 1, 1970)

Methinks I might have inspired this thread with my Treebeard's Toilet quip  

1. lyrical literary fiction (including SFF and other genre settings) and fairly academic non-fiction
2. being disabled
3. Treebead's Toilet (ok - ENTP) Note that I was only just over the E/I borderline so more like E int P


----------



## I Give Up (Jan 27, 2014)

1. Romance
2. Cleaning up behind my husband
3. INFJ


----------



## cecilia_writer (Dec 28, 2010)

1. Cosy mystery/historical mystery
2. Database manager in an art gallery
3. INTP (have been tested in depth for this at work including interviews, so it's official! quite a cluster of us here!)


----------



## tknite (Feb 18, 2014)

1. Sci-fi, Mystery/Thriller, Urban Fantasy
2. Underwriting Analyst
3. INTJ


----------



## Chris Culver (Jan 28, 2011)

1. Mystery / thrillers
2. I used to teach philosophy, now I just write. 
3. INTJ


----------



## justagirl (Aug 7, 2013)

1. Romance/erotica/self help
2. Writing/being disabled (let's call it writing with a side of housewifery to make it sound better 
3. INFJ (tested several times with the full length test, it's official)


----------



## NoCat (Aug 5, 2010)

1. Fantasy, Science Fiction, Thrillers, Literary
2. Write full time
3. INXJ
(the X is because I test exactly in the middle between F and T)


----------



## Ronny K (Aug 2, 2011)

1. Fantasy
2. n/a
3. INTJ


----------



## Ty Johnston (Jun 19, 2009)

1. Epic fantasy mostly, some horror and literary

2. Fiction writer

3. INTJ


----------



## JaroldWilliams (Jan 9, 2014)

My genre is thrillers, action/adventure.
My days job WAS Deputy Jailer, now retired and full time writer.
Meyers Briggs = INTJ


----------



## JaroldWilliams (Jan 9, 2014)

It is utterly amazing how many of us are introverts.


----------



## I Give Up (Jan 27, 2014)

Ugh, C. Gockel. I'm supposed to be formatting my book right now and instead I'm lost in Wikipedia Wasteland learning about the different personality types. Why did you do this to me


----------



## ricola (Mar 3, 2014)

1. Romance.
2. Homeschooling.  LOL.
3. INTJ.  Very strong T, very strong N, moderately strong I, moderately strong J.  Which means that I care about what's correct way more than I care about people's perceptions, and I determine what's correct through logic, observation, historical experience, etc.    I'm a prickly kinda girl, but I make a great and loyal friend!  And I'll lurch out of bed at 3am if I'm needed.


----------



## 75845 (Jan 1, 1970)

JaroldWilliams said:


> It is utterly amazing how many of us are introverts.


It's Sunday the extroverts are all in cafes without wi-fi (except for me and the cutely tonsured dog)


----------



## 75910 (Mar 16, 2014)

Romance
No day job anymore, but I was a software development manager for 20 years previously
INTJ


----------



## Nancy Warren (May 5, 2014)

I write romance and mystery.
This IS my day job.
ENFP. I seem to be a wild outlier in being full on E which makes being stuck in the closet all by myself writing kind of hard. INFP seems like the perfect writer combo.


----------



## Redacted1111 (Oct 26, 2013)

Nancy Warren said:


> INFP seems like the perfect writer combo.


Maybe it's great for writing but not so much for the tough minded business end. I can motivate myself to work endlessly for a goal, but I'm far too swayed by other peoples opinions and prejudices. Bad reviews give me a stress headache for 24 hours minimum. (Though I'm getting better at blowing them off as I get a greater number of awesome fan letters.) If I could have a healthy dose of T, I'd be far better off. Plus, being so I makes it hard to network or reach out to fans and being P rather than J means I'm in a constant loop of "what should I do, what should I do!"


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

1. contemporary fantasy
2. college professor
3. INTJ

Strangely high number of INTJs, so far. Maybe that combo is more common among writers.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Genre: Women's Contemporary
Day Job: Retired. 1st career was dance school owner & instructor. 2nd career, stay at home mom & volunteer (leadership level). 3rd career, residential real estate broker.
Meyers-Briggs score: INTJ (distinct T, strong J)


----------



## My Dog&#039;s Servant (Jun 2, 2013)

Having a hard time getting moving on a rainy Sunday morning. This is a fascinating thread.

1.  published: romance (futuristic, historical, contemporary). working on: fantasy
2.  emergency preparedness planner (with previous jobs ranging from engineering to public relations)
3.  INTJ

Been tested officially in a previous job, then informally in writers' get togethers. Always the same....and can't remember ever encountering another INTJ. Yet here you all are!


----------



## Jill Nojack (Mar 7, 2014)

1. Fantasy / YA and Adult
2. I'm an IT worker, but I was previously a family therapist for many, many years.
3. INTJ (every time I'm tested on this!).


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Full time fantasy writer.
INTJ and proud of it!


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Weird. Supposedly we're like 1% of the population.


----------



## Jill Nojack (Mar 7, 2014)

Anne Avery said:


> Been tested officially in a previous job, then informally in writers' get togethers. Always the same....and can't remember ever encountering another INTJ. Yet here you all are!


I have never been in the company of so many INTJs. Let us all enjoy this separately, as far from each other as we can


----------



## bluwulf (Feb 1, 2014)

1.  Historical romance.
2.  Nurse - hopefully that will be changing.
3.  INFP


----------



## Indecisive (Jun 17, 2013)

Genres: fantasy, historical romance
Day Job: SAHM/freelance writer
Meyers-Briggs type? I fail the test on most counts, landing right on the E/I line, weakly N, right on the line in the next one, and weakly J. I find it not helpful at all! (_N_(J))


----------



## Redacted1111 (Oct 26, 2013)

I see a very strong introverted intuitive trend here.


----------



## 68665 (Mar 20, 2013)

Am attempting to leave the nonfiction fold.
Self employed, international project work.
INTJ and goofy. Can't help it.

Morgan


----------



## ricola (Mar 3, 2014)

Something like 20% of homeschoolers are also INTJ, as well.  The "TJ" makes doing the unconventional thing very easy.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Oct 10, 2013)

1. Sports romance / Drama
2. Freelance web developer
3. ISTP



JaroldWilliams said:


> It is utterly amazing how many of us are introverts.


Yeah! Unless all the Extroverts are the ones out in writing groups or conferences, and all we introverts socialise on this forum...?


----------



## Raquel Lyon (Mar 3, 2012)

Goodness, what a long test!

1. Fantasy/Romance
2. Sales
3. INTJ Too! (Introvert(89%)  intuitive(25%)  Thinking(100%)  Judging(56%))


----------



## ericaroswell (Apr 17, 2014)

1. I usually write literary fiction but that doesn't really sell so I write/publish erotica for now. 

2. My day job is a lawyer (litigation) and I am not well-suited for it, personality-wise, and I don't like it. Hence the writing/publishing erotica.  I've always written and wanted to be a writer so I should not have taken this career path. Oh well. 

3. INFP


----------



## StevenAitchison (Aug 27, 2011)

1. Your genre(s): Paranormal/thriller/fantasy

2. Your day job (if you have one): Full time writer now, used to be an Addictions Worker

3. Your Meyer's Briggs type: INFJ and INFP 
Introvert(67%)  iNtuitive(25%)  Feeling(75%)  Judging(1%)

"Because you appear to have marginal or no (1%) preference of Judging over Perceiving, characteristics of more than one personality type may apply to you:
INFJ and INFP."


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

1. Thriller
2. None
3. INTJ
I 100%
N 38%
T 50%
J 56%


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

1. Fantasy, Epic Fantasy, Historical Fantasy, Dark Fantasy, Dystopia, Gay Fiction, Gay Romance
2. Freelance translator
3. INTJ


----------



## Queen Mab (Sep 9, 2011)

Wow, so many INTJs here! No wonder I find these boards slightly intimidating...  

1. Literary fiction/historical romance/erotica

2. Freelance copyeditor/proofreader

3. Proud INFJ (and I thought there would be more of us here, but at least I spotted a few...)


----------



## Going Incognito (Oct 13, 2013)

Lucian said:


> 1. Thriller
> 2. None
> 3. INTJ
> I 100%
> ...


Hey, a fellow 100% I!


----------



## MissyM (Jun 21, 2013)

1. New Adult
2. Clinical psychologist by training but not practicing: instead I teach and do freelance writing.
3. INFX (which means I fall right between P & J: once I tested as a weak P, once as a weak J, but twice I've fallen right in between the two)


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Jamie Klaire said:


> Hey, a fellow 100% I!


Jamie, by acknowledging my existence your perfect score drops to a 99. Then again, by acknowledging your post, my perfect score... ahem.

99ers rule!


----------



## Vivi_Anna (Feb 12, 2011)

1. paranormal/ya/horror/scifi
2. full time writer
3. INTJ

Introvert(33%)  iNtuitive(62%)  Thinking(1%)  Judging(44%)


----------



## 75845 (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes the link in the OP is dodgy. It made me I 11% when I have been tested by a top academic team as E and know that my preferences are clearly E. There are too many questions in the test that are dealing with introvert in the popular sense of shy. So the preponderance of introverts in this thread will be skewed by someone who does this test without having been properly tested. It also gives me as a mere 12% thinking, which is caused by questions about whether you are socially/pastorally concerned that were not true T or F questions. My thinking should be about 80% or wherever you would place a left bank intellectual. Not 12%.

This test is about as scientific as a Facebook Quiz.


----------



## Carradee (Aug 21, 2010)

INTJ/INTP. (I test as both, but I test as INTJ a bit more often.)

I write speculative fiction—sci-fi, fantasy, hybrids. Some readers probably consider it literary spec fic, thanks to the psychological backdrop (usually unintentional). Often with a romance in the backdrop, usually without actually being able to qualify as genre romance.

My day job is a freelance editor (I'm with Red Adept), web coder (fluent in HTML & CSS), and writer.


----------



## Going Incognito (Oct 13, 2013)

Lucian said:


> Jamie, by acknowledging my existence your perfect score drops to a 99. Then again, by acknowledging your post, my perfect score... ahem.
> 
> 99ers rule!


Ha! For some reason I now feel like a cat. Wave me over and I'll ignore you, ignore me and I'll come sit on your lap. Not sure why that's what comes to mind, though. But I'm weird, and I accept it


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Genres: multigenre, but with a preference for science fiction and fantasy
Day job: translator and teacher
Type: ISFP, though I apparently fall right in the middle between S and N


----------



## Huldra (Nov 7, 2013)

PNR/Erotica
Postgrad student
INFP - another 100% introvert.


----------



## Going Incognito (Oct 13, 2013)

NAsh said:


> PNR/Erotica
> Postgrad student
> INFP - another 100% introvert.


Sweet! We can all ignore each other, from our seperate perches, with the proper respect. 

Time to go sit quietly at the in-laws for Father's Day, and watch from my corner.


----------



## LeahEmmaRose (Mar 16, 2014)

1. Romance and non-fiction.
2. Stay-at-home mom (formerly in marketing).
3. INFJ


----------



## AssanaBanana (Feb 1, 2014)

1. Erotica (paranormal, fantasy, contemporary)
2. I write full time but was in a marketing position until earlier this year.
3. INFP


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

> Ugh, C. Gockel. I'm supposed to be formatting my book right now and instead I'm lost in Wikipedia Wasteland learning about the different personality types. Why did you do this to me??


It was all part of my diabolical plan! Errr ... errr... to do what I don't know.

Actually, I posted this thread and went to see a movie, came back and BOOOM!

I'm probably going to go back and count the numbers. But it looks like a lot of Ns


----------



## Andie (Jan 24, 2014)

1. Romance, Spec Fic, Mystery/Thriller
2. Writer, formerly in finance
3. INTJ (Distinct on the first two, slight preference in thinking over feeling)

Interesting stuff.


----------



## Huldra (Nov 7, 2013)

Jamie Klaire said:


> Sweet! We can all ignore each other, from our seperate perches, with the proper respect.
> 
> Time to go sit quietly at the in-laws for Father's Day, and watch from my corner.


*Fist bump of social awkwardness*


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

Western Historical Romance/Cozy Mystery
Retired (formerly network administrator)
ISTJ - whether this is a good test or not, I'd say it was pretty accurate as to me


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

INTJ I'm looking at the actual book on this, with the long test. I took this years ago because I was in sales. I then moved into management for 6 years and had all of my staff take it. It helped me know how to present things to different staff members, especially those that seemed to always misunderstand me and vice versa. 

Drama/HF/Lit Fic/Family Saga/Pyschological combination for Gastien

Pyschological Suspense for There Was a House.

Authority based on position, rank, title or publication means nothing to us. Conform to rules only if useful. Extremely independent. Extreme pragmatist, we see reality  as quite arbitrary and made up. It is simply a tool to be used or ignored...or changed.  INTJ's use intuition to grasp coherence, not deductive logic.

And, yeah, we are 1% of the population. I think an awful lot of that 1% is in the arts/creative fields.


----------



## CVan (Jun 15, 2014)

Urban fantasy/paranormal romance
Freelance writer
ISFJ


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

1. Mystery
2. Former translator, now full-time writer
3. INTJ, but only moderately, slightly or marginally.


----------



## DaniO (Oct 22, 2012)

1. I write romance, erotic romance and mystery.
2. Writing full time.
3. INTP
Introvert(67%)  iNtuitive(25%)  Thinking(1%)  Perceiving(11%)


----------



## Melisse (Jun 3, 2012)

1) Scifi romance, also fantasy and paranormal romance

2) Medical billing/insurance. I resolve non-billable accounts, for whatever reason. I am a troubleshooter for the midwest region of my company and flit from snarly account to even worse accounts. My goal is to stay home.

3) INFJ, tested once in a professional setting, later via the informal tests.


----------



## SanMarine (Nov 27, 2013)

Such a cool thread! I'm fascinated with the Myers-Briggs personality types (and people in general - why they do what they do...?). If you've never read it, "Please Understand Me II" by David Keirsey, is an amazing book based in large part on these personality types and is absolutely awesome for fleshing out characters. It delves into the family, career, behavioral aspects of each different indicator and makes it much easier to understand how/why a certain personality will behave under different circumstances.

1. Romance/romantic suspense
2. Post-secondary education/non-profit 
3. ENTP - I've scored this way from day-one and until this thread, had never seen another one. Happy to have some company! I think we represent 3%.

Fascinating how many INTJs are on this forum. Interesting thing about the E/I for me. In my early 20s I was 100% E, but the older I get, the more introverted I've become. I'm nearly 50/50 on the E/I scale and expect I'll tip past at some point. My understanding is the E/I reflects how you charge your batteries. Does hanging out in a social setting charge you up or wear you out? At the end of a long week, do you need to go hang out with your friends or spends some quiet time alone?


----------



## DaveHughes (Aug 10, 2011)

1) Erotica, sci-fi, fantasy
2) Radio morning show guy
3) INTP -  Introvert(33%)  iNtuitive(25%)  Thinking(1%)  Perceiving(44%)

I'm apparently a closet "INFP".

Introverts of the world, UNITE!


----------



## ElleT (Feb 2, 2014)

1. Romance of different flavors
2. I engage in several different endeavors to put food in the fridge. 
3. ISTJ. (11%,12%,1%,1%) Sheesh. I'm borderline.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

C. Gockel said:


> Would love to know:
> 
> 1. Your genre(s)
> 2. Your day job (if you have one)
> 3. Your Meyer's Briggs type.


1. Horror and YA Paranormal. (Mostly horror, of late. Stephen King-type horror.)

2. Formatting eBooks and Print books.

3. ISFJ (Introvert(67%) Sensing(38%) Feeling(12%) Judging(22%))


----------



## WDR (Jan 8, 2014)

1. Fantasy, Science Fiction, Adventure
2. Writer--though in previous lifetimes I've been a programmer, sales engineer, photographer, and a prototype development engineer.
3. INTJ—56%, 75%, 12%, 33% (HIKE!)

Wow! We should all get together sometime! But where will we find a restaurant with enough quiet corners for everyone to sit in?


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

SanMarine said:


> Interesting thing about the E/I for me. In my early 20s I was 100% E, but the older I get, the more introverted I've become. I'm nearly 50/50 on the E/I scale and expect I'll tip past at some point. My understanding is the E/I reflects how you charge your batteries. Does hanging out in a social setting charge you up or wear you out? At the end of a long week, do you need to go hang out with your friends or spends some quiet time alone?


I used to be a strong introvert. In my former professional lives I had to play the role of an extrovert. I did it so well I now test a bit more balanced. I still desperately need my private time to recharge! I remain uncomfortable in a group social setting although I can cover it. However, I can stand at the podium with an audience and feel totally confident. No one can figure me out...including myself.


----------



## Redacted1111 (Oct 26, 2013)

WDR said:


> 1. Fantasy, Science Fiction, Adventure
> 2. Writer--though in previous lifetimes I've been a programmer and a prototype development engineer.
> 3. INTJ
> 
> Wow! We should all get together sometime! But where will we find a restaurant with enough quiet corners for everyone to sit in?


Haha. We probably talk more on the forum than we would in real life.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Colleen Vanderlinden said:


> Urban fantasy/paranormal romance
> Freelance writer
> ISFJ


I was beginning to think I was the only ISFJ!


----------



## CVan (Jun 15, 2014)

CraigInOregon said:


> I was beginning to think I was the only ISFJ!


Me too! *high five*


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

How we communicate and why we're cool:


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

> I used to be a strong introvert. In my former professional lives I had to play the role of an extrovert. I did it so well I now test a bit more balanced. I still desperately need my private time to recharge! I remain uncomfortable in a group social setting although I can cover it. However, I can stand at the podium with an audience and feel totally confident. No one can figure me out...including myself.


You sound like me! After years in sales I find myself the same way. Don't you sometimes feel like you have two people inside your head?
When we are with a larger group (even family) I need to get away by myself after a few hours, even for a half hour. It feels painful if I don't.


----------



## Going Incognito (Oct 13, 2013)

WDR said:


> 1. Fantasy, Science Fiction, Adventure
> 2. Writer--though in previous lifetimes I've been a programmer, sales engineer, photographer, and a prototype development engineer.
> 3. INTJ-56%, 75%, 12%, 33% (HIKE!)
> 
> Wow! We should all get together sometime! But where will we find a restaurant with enough quiet corners for everyone to sit in?


We could all stand, and quietly stare at each other from behind our drinks.


----------



## Justawriter (Jul 24, 2012)

1. Romance and Mystery

2. I work in executive search/headhunter

3. INFP on the borderline for E.  Introvert(22%)  iNtuitive(62%)  Feeling(75%)  Perceiving(33%)


----------



## Winterfate (Feb 11, 2014)

1. Fantasy

2. Writing's my day job. 

3. INFP - Introvert(78%)  iNtuitive(12%)  Feeling(25%)  Perceiving(22%)

My results don't surprise me at all. XD


----------



## CVan (Jun 15, 2014)

CraigInOregon said:


> How we communicate and why we're cool:


Those were great. And, yeah, we're pretty awesome. But we're quiet and respectful about it.


----------



## T.C. Beckett (Aug 12, 2013)

Wow, I'm really surprised to see so many INTJs here. We're supposed to be rare!

1) Spec-Fic
2) Student right now, but I'll be going into the healthcare field
3) When I took the official test about a year ago, I tested as an INTJ. I don't have my results on hand, but if I recall correctly, I was fairly strong on the I, but I was pretty much in the middle with either T or J, I can't remember.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

2. Line Editor

3. INTJ

I had my entire staff take this test for fun one day. 

Every line editor and proofreader tested as INTJ. 

The content editors scores varied with more of the intuitive/emotional stuff.


----------



## ElaStein (Feb 8, 2014)

1. Erotic romance/fantasy/sic fi/dystopian
2. Psychologist
3. INTJ.... I've taken the test several times over the past 15-20 years, and have always gotten the same results. 
So this is where 1% of the population hides out


----------



## beccaprice (Oct 1, 2011)

'm biplar, currently on disability, and how I test depends on which phase I'm cycling into / out of, and what meds and dosages I'm on.  Right now I'm introverted, but when I get hypomanic, I'm extroverted.  I think Ive tested as just about every possible combination at one time or another.


----------



## Redacted1111 (Oct 26, 2013)

I have to link this Youtube channel called NFGeeks for all my NF peeps on here.

https://www.youtube.com/user/nfgeeks

I'm watching this video which is so funny. Anyone else with icky sticky feels might like it too.


----------



## Usedtoposthere (Nov 19, 2013)

OK, I finally took it. Oh, wait. Just figured out how I'm supposed to do this. OK. 

1. Romance
2. Writing is my one & only job.
3. INFJ. I'm rare, baby. Rare.

Actually, I read the description and it's pretty right on. Says I have strong writing skills and am empathetic. Ha. Hope so, in both cases. Otherwise, I'm in pretty much the exact wrong business.


----------



## Jill Nojack (Mar 7, 2014)

Jamie Klaire said:


> We could all stand, and quietly stare at each other from behind our drinks.


Oh, heavens no, no drinks. I would become sociable and then have to review every word that came out of mouth over and over for days afterward. It would take me weeks of solitude to fully recover. I'm all for the quietly staring, though.


----------



## Redacted1111 (Oct 26, 2013)

If I drink I get extroverted. _Really_ extroverted. Like belligerent, no filter extroverted. This is why I don't drink.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

I'm the second ISTP in the group so far!

1. Genre: Paranormal Romantic Suspense
2. Self employed, working toward full time writer

Just for fun:


__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/122582421081225371/



__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/122582421081329313/


----------



## Redacted1111 (Oct 26, 2013)

Stacy Claflin said:


> I'm the second ISTP in the group so far!
> 
> 1. Genre: Paranormal Romantic Suspense
> 2. Self employed, working toward full time writer
> ...


I love being both Frodo and Luke. It's a lot to live out to. Too bad I barely leave the house.


----------



## Usedtoposthere (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm Obi-Wan and Galadriel! How cool is THAT?
(Well, not really. But I aspire.)


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

Another Frodo/Luke. Well, I'm actually on the border between INFP and ENFP, but lately I've been more "I."

Genre(s): paranormal romance, SF romance, fantasy romance
Occupation: half writer, half freelance editor and graphic designer (I have a feeling I'll be writing full-time within the next six months, though)


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

I've come to terms with being Chewbaca.


----------



## daringnovelist (Apr 3, 2010)

Yoda and Gandalf.... exactly who I would want to be.


----------



## Redacted1111 (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm watching an INFP video about how the INFP is the prototypical "hero" on the hero's journey. Now, I can't say that I really have a hero's journey in my own life. I'm a boring SAHM. But it does make me think I should start writing more to the hero's journey tale. That transformational journey story structure deeply appeals to me. 

(Honestly. I'd rather be Legolas than Frodo. Legolas is hot and shoots a bow like a champ. Who wants to carry the ring!)


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Hrmph. I choose to see myself as the opposite of an Ewok.


----------



## Lummox JR (Jul 1, 2012)

I write in sci-fi and sometimes fantasy.

I'm a programmer in my day job.

I was tested years ago and I was either INTP or INFP, but I can't remember which. In think it's the former; I'm highly analytical.


----------



## Herc- The Reluctant Geek (Feb 10, 2010)

1. Humor, fantasy, non-fiction

2. Home duties (no one will give me a job )

3. INFJ

For those of you who want to do some serious procrastinating, here's a page with a whole mess of tests to do. http://pstypes.blogspot.com.au/2009/03/free-jungian-type-tests.html . The OP test is at the top of the page.


----------



## Jill Nojack (Mar 7, 2014)

Kalypsō said:


> If I drink I get extroverted. _Really_ extroverted. Like belligerent, no filter extroverted. This is why I don't drink.


Yep. And Yep.


----------



## legion (Mar 1, 2013)

1. Your genre(s): Many! Mainly women's fiction/romance, literary, and horror/dark fiction.
2. Your day job (if you have one): Writing now. Previously, other artistic areas, marketing, and accounting.
3. Your Meyer's Briggs type: INTJ now apparently (got INTP a decade ago in college).


----------



## Ceinwen (Feb 25, 2014)

Genre: Young Adult Fantasy, Sci-Fi and occasionally Humour
Job: Freelance writer
MB Type: INTJ/ENTJ.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Genre: Dog Stories
Day Job: Indie Book Editor
INFJ  

And dang, there are at least three of us 'rare' INFJ's in this thread!

OK, Now I have to read the whole thread...


----------



## Usedtoposthere (Nov 19, 2013)

Cherise Kelley said:


> Genre: Dog Stories
> Day Job: Indie Book Editor
> INFJ
> 
> ...


You're me! You and Viola!  So cool.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

There are NINE 'rare' INFJ's in this thread! That is more than I have met my whole 51 years, that I am aware of, anyway.  

I like being you.


----------



## Usedtoposthere (Nov 19, 2013)

Cherise Kelley said:


> There are NINE 'rare' INFJ's in this thread! That is more than I have met my whole 51 years, that I am aware of, anyway.
> 
> I like being you.


All right, I am going back and reading more carefully.
Isn't it funny how much we like seeing "who's like me"?


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Rosalind James said:


> All right, I am going back and reading more carefully.
> Isn't it funny how much we like seeing "who's like me"?


Yes, and terribly fun, too.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm C3PO and Samwise.  *sigh*

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Silly thought.  Do I's tend to post more on the Internet because we can interact with others on our terms and if we don't want contact just shut off the Internet.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

cinisajoy said:


> Silly thought. Do I's tend to post more on the Internet because we can interact with others on our terms and if we don't want contact just shut off the Internet.


Exactly so.


----------



## Adam Poe (Apr 2, 2012)

1. Your genre(s) - Horror / Thriller
2. Your day job (if you have one) - Manager for customer service representatives
3. Your Meyer's Briggs type. - INTJ


----------



## Redacted1111 (Oct 26, 2013)

I always took Harry for an NF like the prototypical hero in the hero's journey story.


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

So glad I'm Luna and not Ron. He always irritated the poop out of me.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

And now I'm Neville Longbottom? I like my Myers Briggs type,  but good lord they pair it up with some of the most boring characters... The website said I was Dr.  Watson, to boot! 

Sent from my LG G2 Android Phone.


----------



## 75845 (Jan 1, 1970)

I adored R2-D2 from the opening scene of the first time I saw _Star Wars_ (the day it opened and went back within a week), but a hobbit? I want to be Eowyn, I want to be Eowyn - she even speaks Mercian Anglo-Saxon!


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

Paranormal Chick Lit

This is my day job! Writing, publishing, marketing my own work and helping other authors with their work as well.

ENFJ


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

Lynn McNamee said:


> I had my entire staff take this test for fun one day.
> 
> Every line editor and proofreader tested as INTJ.


That's brilliant! That must be where I get my eagle eye from.

*Checks post obsessively for typos*


----------



## Paul K (Jan 11, 2014)

1) Fantasy and Sci-Fi
2) Civil Engineer
3) INTP


----------



## thesmallprint (May 25, 2012)

INFJ - then I was alerted that I'd missed a question. I answered the question and it changed me to INTJ, the type I was 20 years ago. 89% on Introversion, I've always found it stressful being with even 3 or 4 others. I write pretty much full time these days after a few ventures as an entrepreneur.

See you all again in ten years


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2014)

1) Fantasy/romance and Spirituality
2) I write and take care of my mother
3) ISFJ


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

1) Space Opera
2) Software Engineer (sounds fancy the programer  )
3) INTP (though I am almost exactly on the N/S line)


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

My favorite line from my results (I took this last year for work) was "Not overly concerned with respecting laws and rules if they get in the way of getting something done."  

To which I plead the 5th.


----------



## AnthonyJMelchiorri (Apr 4, 2014)

1. I primarily write Sci-Fi/Thrillers.
2. I'm a biomedical engineer.
3. I'm an ENTJ (or ENTZ depending on the particular assessment). Been "tested" through various avenues, including from my psychologist-in-training fiancee -- that's always fun.


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

1. Epic fantasy, satirical fantasy, metaphysical fantasy and currently working on some dystopian sci-fi,
2. Research scientist and father, and
3. ENFP - I'm a vocal imagineer.


----------



## C. Michael Wells (Feb 26, 2014)

Sci-fi/fantasy writer/reader
By day, I'm a Benefit Authorizer (cubicle dweller)
INTJ


----------



## ElHawk (Aug 13, 2012)

Historical and literary fiction, with some paranormal romance in the works
none/writer
ENFJ


----------



## Nancy Beck (Jul 1, 2011)

I write fantasy of all types, but prefer historical, and I'm about to start writing paranormal romance (can't get away from the fantasy stuff completely, lol!).

Administrative assistant (aka a secretary, for those who are as old as I am ).

ISFJ = Introvert (78%), Sensing (62%), Feeling (12%), Judging (33%)

Let's see...Samwise, C-3PO, Neville Longbottom. Samwise I always loved (and felt he was underappreciated by a lot of people), Neville I came around to liking (felt sorry for him), but C-3PO? Eesh!  The only good thing was that he had a sense of humor (and that lovely British accent).


----------



## LoriP (Jun 2, 2014)

I write romance - contemporary, historical and paranormal.
At my day job, I work as a landscape architect. 
INTJ


----------



## RedGolum (Nov 2, 2011)

INTJ.

Tested by a real firm for an old job.  Pretty much nailed it.  

That type is rather rare, but is strongly represented in the hard engineering fields.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

RedGolum said:


> INTJ.
> 
> Tested by a real firm for an old job. Pretty much nailed it.
> 
> That type is rather rare, but is strongly represented in the hard engineering fields.


... and KBoards writers.


----------



## JamieDeBree (Oct 1, 2010)

Genres: romantic suspense, paranormal & contemp. romance, erotic romance, horror/suspense, dabbling in sci-fi
Day job: Web designer/developer for local government
MB: INTJ (100% on the I, like many of you)


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Welcome to KB, Lorraine.


----------



## LeahEmmaRose (Mar 16, 2014)

Rosalind James said:


> All right, I am going back and reading more carefully.
> Isn't it funny how much we like seeing "who's like me"?


I was happy to see that you're an INFJ like me, Rosalind. I want to be like you! I really appreciate all your advice on this board. I've got three contemporary romances outlined and I'm writing my first now. Onward and upward!


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

INTJs are 2.1% of the population, INFJs are 1.5%

... lots of rare types on this board.

(INTPs like me are slightly more common at a whole 3.3% of the population!)


----------



## LoriP (Jun 2, 2014)

Becca Mills said:


> Welcome to KB, Lorraine.


Thank you, Becca! I'm excited to be here. (And now I'm up to 2 posts - yay!)


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

C. Gockel said:


> (INTPs like me are slightly more common at a whole 3.3% of the population!)


So what I hear you saying is that... we are among the top 3.3% of the country!


----------



## von19 (Feb 20, 2013)

1. Fantasy
2. Student
3. INTP

Sent from The International Space Station using Tapatalk


----------



## von19 (Feb 20, 2013)

VydorScope said:


> So what I hear you saying is that... we are among the top 3.3% of the country!


INTPs are Master Race. 

Sent from The International Space Station using Tapatalk


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Becca Mills said:


> Welcome to KB, Lorraine.


Welcome from me, too. I remember when I had only a couple posts. Now? I think I could have written another book.


----------



## Al Dente (Sep 3, 2012)

1. Fantasy, Sci-Fi, Horror
2. Student / Writer
3. INTJ


----------



## Usedtoposthere (Nov 19, 2013)

Sapphire said:


> Welcome from me, too. I remember when I had only a couple posts. Now? I think I could have written another book.


LOL. Ditto. Can you say "blocking software"? That's what I use when I have to actually, you know, write a book.

(And thanks, Leah. Good luck with the books!)


----------



## Michael Kingswood (Feb 18, 2011)

Ah, Meyers-Briggs.  I have to chuckle.  I don't give that particular test much credence at all, and here's why:


Senior Year in High School, I was INTP.

Six years later, after college and Naval nuclear training, in the middle of the Submarine Officer's Basic Course, I was the exact opposite.

And then a few years after that, I took it again and was, once again, something completely different.


So yeah.  Not exactly confidence-inspiring consistency of results, there.  I mean, it's not like I became a completely different person; I'm still me.


*shrug*


I primarily do scifi/fantasy and I'm a professional Naval officer.


----------



## von19 (Feb 20, 2013)

Michael Kingswood said:


> Ah, Meyers-Briggs. I have to chuckle. I don't give that particular test much credence at all, and here's why:
> 
> Senior Year in High School, I was INTP.
> 
> ...


I think this is a perfect example of why its so accurate.

Sent from The International Space Station using Tapatalk


----------



## Redacted1111 (Oct 26, 2013)

I think it is changing for you because you are answering situationally. Every time I've taken the test over the past ten years, I've gotten exactly the same results. But being an INFP, I adapt my life to my personality not the other way around, or I'd melt down on a daily basis. You have to answer the questions according to your underlying, natural preferences, not according to what situation you've adapted to.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Kalypsō said:


> I think it is changing for you because you are answering situationally. Every time I've taken the test over the past ten years, I've gotten exactly the same results. But being an INFP, I adapt my life to my personality not the other way around, or I'd melt down on a daily basis. You have to answer the questions according to your underlying, natural preferences, not according to what situation you've adapted to.


I was going to suggest the nuclear stuff he dealt with in his training changed his personality but what you said makes sense too.


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

> I was going to suggest the nuclear stuff he dealt with in his training changed his personality but what you said makes sense too.


LOL! This board so needs a "Like" Button.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

LorrainePaton said:


> Thank you, Becca! I'm excited to be here. (And now I'm up to 2 posts - yay!)


It starts with one or two. Pretty soon, you're hooked.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Oct 10, 2013)

C. Gockel said:


> INTJs are 2.1% of the population, INFJs are 1.5%
> 
> ... lots of rare types on this board.


I tested years ago as ISTP.

I took the online test in the OP and came out as INTJ, like most of the people here.

Could that test be skewed towards producing INTJs ?


----------



## T.C. Beckett (Aug 12, 2013)

Roz Marshall said:


> I tested years ago as ISTP.
> 
> I took the online test in the OP and came out as INTJ, like most of the people here.
> 
> Could that test be skewed towards producing INTJs ?


I was wondering that, too. Although some of us have our results from previous times taking the actual test, so it's hard to know for sure.


----------



## ElaStein (Feb 8, 2014)

I've always testd as INTJ over the years. Just took the test in the OP and ended up with INTP... so it doesn't seem skewed that way. Although I had a stron I and strong N and T and P were both weak, so maybe this has always been the case and over the years I've changed slightly.


----------



## daringnovelist (Apr 3, 2010)

von19 said:


> INTPs are Master Race.


I think technically we're the geniuses/architects _behind_ the masterminds (INTJs). Because, you know, we can take or leave that whole world domination thing.

Camille


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

> I think technically we're the geniuses/architects behind the masterminds (INTJs). Because, you know, we can take or leave that whole world domination thing.


Actually, as an INTP I think ...

Squirrel!


----------



## von19 (Feb 20, 2013)

C. Gockel said:


> Actually, as an INTP I think ...
> 
> Squirrel!


someone get this guy an award.

Sent from The International Space Station using Tapatalk


----------



## Deliberatus (Jun 11, 2014)

I an writing a story that spans several generations, or incrnations if you preferr. Story arc is titled 'Support Your Local Angel'.

So, I crank out book 1, the background of our two heroines, then 2, then 3, then 4, then while working on five the flow dwindles, and my wife said she liked 1, she wanted to read more about the two ladies.

So ok, things are piffting out, so I put it to bed and go back and look at 1, realized it is far too small for a good book (amzon referrs to it as a novella) and decide to start fleshing out things, adding new chapters, touchon more high points in their lives, yadda yadda yadda, and now it's at 146,XXX words and I did'nt graduate their butts out from the college yet,  but closed it with the original spooky ending, and there are large gaps in the midle demanding to come to life, with ideas and details welling up like a spring, and it's going to be a 500K word monster, HELP!!!!!! The flood will not stop! PANIC!


----------



## jakelogsdon (May 16, 2014)

So many INxx's here!  I've tested as an INFP for many years (extreme N, extreme P). It's not the most reliable test, but psychometrics have yet to become 'properly' scientific - people are too difficult to understand objectively at the moment, at least at a nonbiological level. But who cares? It's super fun to take them


----------



## MT Berlyn (Mar 27, 2012)

I write Dark Fantasy.
Stage player/Wardrobe design at an historical inn
Out of the four times I've taken the Myers & Briggs, I come out as an INTJ.  Almost every artist, to whatever degree, that I know who has taken the test, comes out an INTJ


----------



## Scottish Lass (Oct 10, 2013)

Thayer Berlyn said:


> Out of the four times I've taken the Myers & Briggs, I come out as an INTJ. Almost every artist, to whatever degree, that I know who has taken the test, comes out an INTJ


Maybe being a writer has changed me then


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Umm... I'm ISFJ, not INTJ, Thayer.

Hope you're not suggesting I can't be a writer just because I'm ISFJ... because I'm already a writer.


----------



## Jennifer Lewis (Dec 12, 2013)

So this is where all the other INTJ's are   I've done the test several times over the years and always had the same result, did this version and got it again.

I've been a writer for years


----------



## MatthewBallard (May 21, 2013)

INFP here


----------



## beccaprice (Oct 1, 2011)

today I'm INFJ - I alternate between FJ and TP or other combination of those two.  I'm almost always I, but sometimes thatbN becomes an S - It really depens on what mood I'm in.

I've been a technical writer for most of my career - now I write fairy tales.

I have no idea what any of this says about me.


----------



## Sandra K. Williams (Jun 15, 2013)

I took the test about 20 years ago and don't remember the results. "I" something is pretty much guaranteed.

Started the linked questionnaire and after a few questions thought, _This isn't fun and no one's paying me to take this test_.

So I don't have a score to share.


----------



## MT Berlyn (Mar 27, 2012)

CraigInOregon said:


> Umm... I'm ISFJ, not INTJ, Thayer.
> 
> Hope you're not suggesting I can't be a writer just because I'm ISFJ... because I'm already a writer.


Absolutely not suggesting that. It was only an observation of artists that I know who all came out an INTJ. Nothing more than that.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Thayer Berlyn said:


> Absolutely not suggesting that. It was only an observation of artists that I know who all came out an INTJ. Nothing more than that.


Coolio ☺

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## SB James (May 21, 2014)

I am an ENFP, according to this test. 
I think I tested an INFJ several years ago, but in this test, I got these results:

You have marginal or no preference of Extraversion over Introversion (1%)
You have moderate preference of Intuition over Sensing (38%)
You have moderate preference of Feeling over Thinking (25%)
You have slight preference of Perceiving over Judging (11%)

So I suppose as I've aged a couple of years, I've gotten less judgmental.  

My main genre is fantasy, my subgenre of the moment is Steampunk.


----------



## B&amp;H (Apr 6, 2014)

I write books.
My preference is brunettes.
I have memory issues.
What was the question the OP asked?


----------



## ricola (Mar 3, 2014)

Roz Marshall said:


> I tested years ago as ISTP.
> 
> I took the online test in the OP and came out as INTJ, like most of the people here.
> 
> Could that test be skewed towards producing INTJs ?


I have always tested very strong as in INTJ. I didn't take that test.


----------



## A.A (Mar 30, 2012)

I've done this type of test before and it was very long, and I was INTJ. Came up with the same with this short version.

1. Your genres: YA, horror and sci fi
2. Your day job: Writer
3. Your Meyer's Briggs type: INTJ

That would be hella weird if there were a high percentage of INTJ writers.


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

> someone get this guy an award.


I have always tested as an INTP ... and I am always mistaken for a man on the internet.

Are these things related?


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2014)

1. Horror / Romance
2. No job for me  
3. ISTP

I took the test when I was 16 and it said INFJ, so all I need to do is be a bit more extroverted now and I will be the complete opposite of my former self...


----------



## Chrisbwritin (Jan 28, 2014)

Romance
Author
INFJ (and boy is it balls-on accurate, too)


----------



## A.A (Mar 30, 2012)

C. Gockel said:


> I have always tested as an INTP ... and I am always mistaken for a man on the internet.
> 
> Are these things related?


You too? That has happened twice to me. The second time was in a writer's forum. I had no idea some thought I was male. After people discovered I was female, it seemed that more was expected of me - I was expected to be more sensitive and not so direct. People didn't quote/respond to my jokes/posts anywhere near as much as before. It made me wonder if men have an easier time of it online.


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

Same result as always for me.

1) SF/F and its variants (cyberpunk, steampunk, urban fantasy, epic fantasy, sword and sorcery fantasy etc)
2) Day job is a Library Officer at a large school.  Yup, I work with books all day then head home to write them.
3) INTJ - 89% Introvert, 12% Intuitive, 75% Thinking, 22% Judging.


----------



## antonnaseton (Dec 10, 2013)

Nancy Warren said:


> I write romance and mystery.
> This IS my day job.
> ENFP. I seem to be a wild outlier in being full on E which makes being stuck in the closet all by myself writing kind of hard. INFP seems like the perfect writer combo.


Phew, I don't feel so alone now! Everyone seems to be an I type  I'm ENFP too, and my difficulty is that I cannot write WITHOUT people around me. I'm the opposite of the writer in a garret. I need people so that I can draw energy from them or something. It's weird  
I write science fiction and I work in health care


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

A.A said:


> You too? That has happened twice to me. The second time was in a writer's forum. I had no idea some thought I was male. After people discovered I was female, it seemed that more was expected of me - I was expected to be more sensitive and not so direct. People didn't quote/respond to my jokes/posts anywhere near as much as before. It made me wonder if men have an easier time of it online.


There, fixed that for you.


----------



## Morgan Curtis (May 15, 2012)

It's funny, several months ago I was at a management training seminar and they split everyone up according to type.  I was very lonely standing there in the INTJ group all by myself.  

Now I feel so included.


----------



## Redacted1111 (Oct 26, 2013)

I always test as an INFP the dozen or so times I've taken one of these, but I don't think that people always get accurate results, especially if they are not particularly in touch with themselves. My husband, for example, constantly tests as a Feeling type. This man could not be any LESS a feeling type. I'd type him as an INTJ. He's an audio engineer and a very technical person, a prototypical NT type. Analytical, logical, pragmatic. Yet, he took this test and came out as an ISFP, the artist, sensualist. Uh, no. That is not him AT ALL. If he is an ISFP, I guess I've never met the man because, just no. So, be warned, if you aren't very in tune with yourself, you could get a totally opposite result.


----------



## keenemarin (Apr 23, 2014)

1. Mainstream / Thriller / Fiction
2. IT Consultant
3. ENTP

ENTP
Extravert(33%)  iNtuitive(75%)  Thinking(1%)  Perceiving(11%)
You have moderate preference of Extraversion over Introversion (33%)
You have distinct preference of Intuition over Sensing (75%)
You have marginal or no preference of Thinking over Feeling (1%)
You have slight preference of Perceiving over Judging (11%)

I feel like I am an outlier. Of course, feeling that (or intuiting that) would be making me normal. Therefore, I am not an outlier. Lol.


----------



## SunshineOnMe (Jan 11, 2014)

by a hair I'm an ENFJ


----------



## Jason Shprintz (Apr 15, 2014)

1) Contemporary Commercial Fiction
2) Bartender
3) INTJ

I tend to jump back and forth between introverted and extroverted because of my day job, though if I had the choice I would sit in my room alone writing with the phone turned off and the door locked.


----------



## 75845 (Jan 1, 1970)

keenemarin said:


> ENTP
> I feel like I am an outlier. Of course, feeling that (or intuiting that) would be making me normal. Therefore, I am not an outlier. Lol.


Welcome to Treebeard's Toilet. Us Ent Ps are necessary to shepherd the trees. Of course you are an outlier, because if we are not out we are worried that we might be missing some action (or valuable eavesdropping).


----------



## keenemarin (Apr 23, 2014)

Mercia McMahon said:


> Welcome to Treebeard's Toilet. Us Ent Ps are necessary to shepherd the trees. Of course you are an outlier, because if we are not out we are worried that we might be missing some action (or valuable eavesdropping).


Its just so scarily true. I wonder how many other traits I have that are just entirely predictable by personality type?

Combining this with my 23andme results just makes for quite a significant picture of exactly who I am. Lol. I think. Maybe. Lol


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

1. Fantasy
2. Unemployed 
3. ISFJ

I'm not sure that's right...


----------



## babyleaps (Jun 7, 2011)

--Romance and self-help
--cubicle slave
--INFJ


----------



## LindsayBuroker (Oct 13, 2013)

C. Gockel said:


> I'm just curious about the breakdown of Meyers-Briggs types among authors (and readers!) out there.
> 
> 1. Your genre(s)
> 2. Your day job (if you have one)
> 3. Your Meyer's Briggs type.


Will there be an infographic later? 

1. fantasy
2. writing fantasy
3. INTJ

(Just looking at the first page, this is the most INTJs I've ever come across in one spot.)


----------



## Moondreamer (Apr 27, 2013)

Would love to see that infographic. It would be fun

1. Romance, Fantasy and Science-fiction
2. Children's librarian
3. INTP


----------



## cmdrsue (Jan 28, 2014)

1. I write Regency romance and urban fantasy (so far), but read pretty much anything
2. Accounting
3. INFP


----------



## Going Incognito (Oct 13, 2013)

Jason Shprintz said:


> ....though if I had the choice I would sit in my room alone writing with the phone turned off and the door locked.


Hmm, I think that would tip the balance to I.

And, JessieCar, your avatar freaks me out. Very umm, crap, what was that book/movie where the dolls in the dollhouse came alive? Yeah. Right up there with clowns. So we're all good, right? You are a friendly sort? Not gonna hunt me down in the night?


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

1.  Multiple and varied genres
2.  What's a day job??  (need one, don't have one)
3.  ISTJ  (Introvert 44%, Sensing 62%, Thinking 1%, Judging 33%)


(Really?  Only 1% Thinking??  Actually that might explain a few things.   )  And I spot checked a few pages, not sure if I saw any other ISTJs.  Other than Luke's Uncle Owen... and considering he was boring and got killed quickly, I'm not sure I like the comparison.   )


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Jamie Klaire said:


> And, JessieCar, your avatar freaks me out. Very umm, crap, what was that book/movie where the dolls in the dollhouse came alive? Yeah. Right up there with clowns. So we're all good, right? You are a friendly sort? Not gonna hunt me down in the night?


I promise nothing...

(note: that's not me in the avatar. It's actually Aude, who is about 2 feet tall, made of resin, and hasn't hunted anyone down in the night. Yet.)
(On the other hand, clowns really freak me out!)


----------



## busywoman (Feb 22, 2014)

INTJ here, too.  

Wow, incredible number of INTJs, and IN's in general.  And extraverts are supposed to have a slight majority of the population.  Must be something about living inside your own head and putting words to computer screen that attracts us introverts.


----------



## Going Incognito (Oct 13, 2013)

JessieCar said:


> note: that's not me in the avatar.


Oh thank God.


----------



## A.A (Mar 30, 2012)

Cherise Kelley said:


> There, fixed that for you.


hahahahahahaha good fix 
(One woman actually said to me 'I liked you better before.' (when I thought you were a guy) Ouch...)


----------



## A.C. Nixon (Apr 21, 2011)

INFP 
I write contemporary and paranormal romance.
When I'm not doing that I'm a sassy flight attendant.


----------



## ricola (Mar 3, 2014)

A.A said:


> hahahahahahaha good fix
> (One woman actually said to me 'I liked you better before.' (when I thought you were a guy) Ouch...)


Everyone thinks I'm a man unless I have a girly avatar.


----------



## Kristopia (Dec 13, 2013)

1.  Multiple genres, but for now, YA fiction
2.  Laid off 2010 - multiple jobs since then - back in grad school in hopes...that North Carolina might not suck forever
3.  ENFJ


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

vmblack said:


> Everyone thinks I'm a man unless I have a girly avatar.


INTJ is the rarest combo among women. Male INTJs are three times more common (though still rare). I think we're often perceived as male when separated from obvious gender clues. That happened to me all the time when I used to join listservs (back in the day) under my real name, which is gender-neutral.


----------



## A.A (Mar 30, 2012)

VMBlack and Becca, must be something in the INTJ personality. 

It became crystal clear to me that something was very different the day that a co-worker asked everyone at work for advice about a situation in her other job. She said that her supervisor kept giving her wrong directions and also making dumb decisions-and it was reflecting badly on her own work performance. She said she needed this job but was stressed and angry and didn't know what to do. Everyone else (a group of around 30 female co-workers) advised her to leave the job because it wasn't worth the stress. I was the only one who thought she try to talk it out with him, and if that didn't work then go above him and inform management of what was happening. I saw it as a problem to be solved, and the supervisor was the problem. But it spun me out how differently everyone else viewed it.


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

It seems like INTJs are the dominant group here. But two of the INFJs that have chimed in are among the best sellers.

I doubt that the majority of authors are INTJs, I suspect the majority of SELF PUBLISHED authors may be. I'm an INTP. I can see the affects of that troublesome 'P' in my self-publishing "career". I have trouble with organization (despite my lovely marketing spreadsheet*.) NTs tend to be know it alls, Js tend to be organized. The tilt toward I is obvious. The INTJ combination might be the killer combo. Introverted, analytical, and organized.

*Here is the spreadsheet I posted. I made it to counteract my Pness. https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AkOyQ5SflEaodEM0VGlpRm5rU2ppTWpGQkFpUkxrY1E&usp=drive_web#gid=0


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

C. Gockel said:


> It seems like INTJs are the dominant group here. But two of the INFJs that have chimed in are among the best sellers.
> 
> I doubt that the majority of authors are INTJs, I suspect the majority of SELF PUBLISHED authors may be. I'm an INTP. I can see the affects of that troublesome 'P' in my self-publishing "career". I have trouble with organization (despite my lovely marketing spreadsheet*.) NTs tend to be know it alls, Js tend to be organized. The tilt toward I is obvious. The INTJ combination might be the killer combo. Introverted, analytical, and organized.
> 
> *Here is the spreadsheet I posted. I made it to counteract my Pness. https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AkOyQ5SflEaodEM0VGlpRm5rU2ppTWpGQkFpUkxrY1E&usp=drive_web#gid=0


Hehe, yea, also being an INTP, I have a spreadsheet like... somewhere... I think.....


----------



## A Tiger (Aug 29, 2013)

1- Fantasy, Sci-fi and all its subgenres.
2- Translator
3- INFP


----------



## 75845 (Jan 1, 1970)

C. Gockel said:


> The tilt toward I is obvious.


Excuse me. The tilt towards I is obvious in those who want to respond to a thread or spend too much on an internet forum. Es tend to worry that if they are on the internet they are missing something important that might be daring to happen without them. The better judge would be to analyse authors' biographies and see who upheld the Agatha Christie tradition of the closed room mystery and who upheld the Lord Byron approach to creative inspiration.

As to being disorganised yes in huge wads of ... of ... oh I forget ... if it's important it'll come back to me.

Mercia
sitting in her personal Treebeard's Toilet room with an open door policy


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Mercia McMahon said:


> Excuse me. The tilt towards I is obvious in those who want to respond to a thread or spend too much on an internet forum. Es tend to worry that if they are on the internet they are missing something important that might be daring to happen without them. The better judge would be to analyse authors' biographies and see who upheld the Agatha Christie tradition of the closed room mystery and who upheld the Lord Byron approach to creative inspiration.


Heh. Good point. I bet most of the Es I know are excitedly getting ready for an all-day pool party, right now, whereas for me, "Saturday, 95, and not a cloud in the sky" = "nice day to sit alone on the couch and write while occasionally looking out the window."


----------



## James Bruno (Mar 15, 2011)

I synchronize with the Lorne Malvo type.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

A.A said:


> (One woman actually said to me 'I liked you better before.' (when I thought you were a guy) Ouch...)


Yeah, we women really should be nicer to each other. The fact that on the whole we are not, especially when young and on the prowl, adds to that 'it's a jungle out there' thing.


----------



## Kristopia (Dec 13, 2013)

Interesting thread - though having administered the Myers Briggs for many years in the past, and having taken it numerous times - and reading the science behind it (there is none, actually - it was developed by two housewives in the WWII era, who were interested in the Jungian philosophies of psychology), I think it tends toward pigeonholing people.

I score most of the time as an ENFJ. However, I know that I am sometimes extroverted, and sometimes introverted. I act sometimes on my emotions/intuition, and sometimes solely on logic.  

Maybe the changing personality traits are good for those of us who write - it can enable us to create new characters with  completely different personalities than previous ones.


----------



## Bluebonnet (Dec 15, 2013)

I'm sure I must have taken this test years ago, but I can't remember the old score. Today's results:

1. Genre, fiction: Have to speculate about this based on works in progress because I haven't published any fiction yet: general fiction; Westerns/historical fiction; suspense; romance. Non-fiction: have published books and articles on international business topics. (Long time ago, out of print now.)

2. Job: Research specialist/writer for small international business consulting firm. Work from home office.

3. Score: INTJ. Introvert: 100%. Intuitive: 25%. Thinking: 25%. Judging: 22%.



Becca Mills said:


> INTJ is the rarest combo among women. Male INTJs are three times more common (though still rare). I think we're often perceived as male when separated from obvious gender clues. That happened to me all the time when I used to join listservs (back in the day) under my real name, which is gender-neutral.


Happened to me too. Back in the old days (1960s-70s) when people felt free to make sexist remarks, I was often told "You write like a man." They meant it as a compliment. *rolling eyes*


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

> none, actually - it was developed by two housewives in the WWII era, who were interested in the Jungian philosophies of psychology


So right now I'm reading "Naked Statistics". 2.1% of the population identifies as INTJ, and yet INTJ's dominate this thread. I believe we have had more than 100 responders. If there was nothing to the Meyers-Briggs, the people here should have the same "type" distribution as the population at large.

Also, I have read that the "I" vs. "E" type is fairly reliable, though the others are not (but then why are we seeing all the NTJs here?)

Perhaps someone with a better grasp of statistics can weigh in.


----------



## 75845 (Jan 1, 1970)

C. Gockel said:


> So right now I'm reading "Naked Statistics". 2.1% of the population identifies as INTJ, and yet INTJ's dominate this thread. I believe we have had more than 100 responders. If there was nothing to the Meyers-Briggs, the people here should have the same "type" distribution as the population at large.
> 
> Also, I have read that the "I" vs. "E" type is fairly reliable, though the others are not (but then why are we seeing all the NTJs here?)
> 
> *Perhaps someone with a better grasp of statistics can weigh in*.


The first rule of statistics is to ask how you arrived at the population (i.e., those who answer the questions) as that determines the level of validity that you can give to extrapolating from 100 people to conclusions about authors as a whole. Self-selecting samples are a big no-no in statistics.

The idea of the Meyers-Briggs test is sound enough in that it makes you separate out four different aspects of your personal preferences and so provides a more accurate picture than just saying are you a doer or a thinker. The problem comes when you begin to believe your own press release or in this case your own Meyers-Briggs test result at one point in time (especially if done on an internet quiz). The problem gets worse when you start to make assumptions about others and move on to othering others, i.e., deciding that Es or Ps are not real authors (which no-one has done here, but that is the danger). Meyers-Briggs provides a framework to guide free thinking about who you are and to restrain your presumption that you know who anyone else is. Tragically that is not how most people use it.

P.S., do not dismiss Meyers and Briggs for being 40s housewives, many women achieved a lot despite being so horribly restricted in that era. In Depression Era Seattle women were being sacked from their jobs because that way there would be more jobs for men. Even the Regents of the University of Washington indulged in such a policy and they probably had some very talented statisticians and psychologists among them.


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

> do not dismiss Meyers and Briggs for being 40s housewives, many women achieved a lot despite being so horribly restricted in that era.


Yes, I agree with this completely. It's an ad hominem fallacy to say, "they were housewives and therefore not scientific" ... but since you brought it up ... Just because someone doesn't have a Ph. D. doesn't mean that their science isn't valid.

Which doesn't say whether or not the Meyers-Briggs is valid.

I do think it has to be more than coincidence that there are so many INTJs here. What that means ... I'm not sure. I don't actually think it means most artists are INTJs, I think most writers who find themselves on Kboards are.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

C. Gockel said:


> Yes, I agree with this completely. It's an ad hominem fallacy to say, "they were housewives and therefore not scientific" ... but since you brought it up ... Just because someone doesn't have a Ph. D. doesn't mean that their science isn't valid.
> 
> Which doesn't say whether or not the Meyers-Briggs is valid.
> 
> I do think it has to be more than coincidence that there are so many INTJs here. What that means ... I'm not sure. I don't actually think it means most artists are INTJs, I think most writers who find themselves on Kboards are.


This thread is a self selecting population of like minded individuals who have the share a occupation/hobby. I would have been surprised if the results were all over the map, instead of clustered tightly around a specific result.


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

1. Historical, sci-fi, contemporary

2. Writing, cooking,  doing yardwork, shopping, maintaining house (seems like a 52-year old house always needs something repaired, replaced, or modified)

3.Introvert(50%)  Sensing(12%)  Thinking(12%)  Judging(50%)


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

1. Sci-fi, fantasy, historical, weird western, paranormal
2. Technical writer and editor
3. Very strong IFJ, and I tend to flex between S and N.


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

> This thread is a self selecting population of like minded individuals who have the share a occupation/hobby. I would have been surprised if the results were all over the map, instead of clustered tightly around a specific result.


Actually, if the Meyers Briggs was not scientific, you would expect the results of this "self-selecting population" to be the same as the population at large. My post was in rebuttal to the "no science" behind it thread.


----------



## SWF (Jun 14, 2011)

Wow, this is fascinating.

1. Paranormal mystery
2. None other than writing at the moment
3. INTJ

I knew I was an INTJ, but knew it was rare. Fascinating that so many people on this thread identify as INTJs.  I think it's likely down to writing being uniquely suited to the INTJ - especially self-publishing.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

C. Gockel said:


> Actually, if the Meyers Briggs was not scientific, you would expect the results of this "self-selecting population" to be the same as the population at large. My post was in rebuttal to the "no science" behind it thread.


I agree with that. I was more commenting that results fit the expected outcome rather well and do not make the test look bad.


----------



## Carradee (Aug 21, 2010)

The informal quiz at the top isn't right, though. It tested me as INFP. I've been formally tested, more than once, and I've never gotten that anywhere else.


----------



## Sam Winterwood (Jun 25, 2013)

Your genre(s): Sci-Fi/Fantasy/Dystopian/blah blah
2. Your day job: Starring at the internet all day
3. Your Meyer's Briggs type.: INFJ, Introvert(89%)  iNtuitive(62%)  Feeling(38%)  Judging(1%)

But I don't really care what any of that means. Defining who I am by a few questions is dangerous. I'm not a series of initials decided on by a quick quiz, regardless of how true it is.


----------



## Herc- The Reluctant Geek (Feb 10, 2010)

C. Gockel said:


> So right now I'm reading "Naked Statistics". 2.1% of the population identifies as INTJ, and yet INTJ's dominate this thread. I believe we have had more than 100 responders. If there was nothing to the Meyers-Briggs, the people here should have the same "type" distribution as the population at large.
> 
> Also, I have read that the "I" vs. "E" type is fairly reliable, though the others are not (but then why are we seeing all the NTJs here?)
> 
> Perhaps someone with a better grasp of statistics can weigh in.


I'm not surprised that there are so many INTJ's in this thread. There are over 145 million of the buggers wandering around.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Herc- The Reluctant Geek said:


> I'm not surprised that there are so many INTJ's in this thread. There are over 145 million of the buggers wandering around.


That sounds like a lot, but if it's correct, there are about 6.9 _billion_ of the other combos wandering around. Why aren't more of them here? It's the proportions that are strange.

I wonder if the thread's developing narrative ("Wow, so many INTJs!!!") took over, at a certain point, and INTJs starting feeling more comfortable posting their results than people with other combos.


----------



## pauldude000 (May 22, 2013)

Wow, turns out I am an all around guy.

1. Science Fiction and how-to
2. Writing
3. ENTJ

I had to copy/paste this:

Extravert(1%)  iNtuitive(50%)  Thinking(1%)  Judging(22%)

You have marginal or no preference of Extraversion over Introversion (1%)
You have moderate preference of Intuition over Sensing (50%)
You have marginal or no preference of Thinking over Feeling (1%)
You have slight preference of Judging over Perceiving (22%)

This is actually pretty close.

1. E/I I couldn't care less, unless I have a choice.
2. I/S Sometimes you can sense what you can't see, or find a solution without all of the necessary data.
3. T/F Rational thought is tempered by emotion, yet thinking should rule over emotion to be logical. Logic can exist without emotion, but such a state is irrational.
4. J/P Usually, things are not as they appear at first glance.


----------



## pauldude000 (May 22, 2013)

C. Gockel said:


> So right now I'm reading "Naked Statistics". 2.1% of the population identifies as INTJ, and yet INTJ's dominate this thread. I believe we have had more than 100 responders. If there was nothing to the Meyers-Briggs, the people here should have the same "type" distribution as the population at large.
> 
> Also, I have read that the "I" vs. "E" type is fairly reliable, though the others are not (but then why are we seeing all the NTJs here?)
> 
> Perhaps someone with a better grasp of statistics can weigh in.


Statistics can be a fickle beast. They imply much but guarantee little, and only prove a validation after the fact. If I want to find the introverts in a crowd, I just pull out a camera or scream "Group hugs!" At that point the room is like D-Day or the invasion of Normandy, with the introverts heading for the exits en-masse and me using the confusion as cover to get out myself.

True introverts wouldn't be posting publicly where everyone can see.

Statistically the results imply a certain type or general subtype of personality that were willing to fill out an internet form and then post the results here. That is all that can be truly implied without blind testing or control groups. Some personality types wouldn't have taken the test. Others would not post the results. Yet others would not have read the post due to the title heading, etc., etc.

Making the logical assumption that most were posting results accurately, the general results show who was most likely to post on this thread, but not the general type of people posting in this forum or sub-forum or the general type that are writers.


----------



## 75845 (Jan 1, 1970)

pauldude000 said:


> True introverts wouldn't be posting publicly where everyone can see.


You are making the same mistake as the Facebook level quiz posted in the OP. True introverts are nothing to do with being shy. I suffer social anxiety, but I am an extrovert. An introvert is someone who gains their greatest energy from being left alone with their thoughts, while an extrovert no matter how shy or socially anxious worries that they are missing something important by not being around people. My best friend is an introvert who is the greatest worker of a room I have ever seen and seems to have missed being given the shy gene at birth. So even someone who is definitely extrovert might shy away from a discussion where a bunch of INTJs are loudly proclaiming that they are the natural people to dominate self-publishing and/or writing, which just goes to show that being I has Bo Diddley to do with being shy.


----------



## Carradee (Aug 21, 2010)

Mercia McMahon said:


> pauldude000 said:
> 
> 
> > True introverts wouldn't be posting publicly where everyone can see.
> ...


This.

I'm an outgoing introvert, myself.

Some people assume I'm extroverted, because I'm fine in crowds or around strangers (unless there's a door at my back or someone sitting behind me, but that's lingering side effects of PTSD). But I can not see anyone else for days at a time and be fine, and if I am around people, I need "me" time alone to recharge afterwards.


----------



## WDR (Jan 8, 2014)

A quick explanation:

Being "Introverted" does not mean being shy. Shyness is fear of social interaction, but introverts do not fear social interaction. Hit on a subject that an introvert finds interesting, and that introvert will talk your ear off for hours.

The key difference between extroverts and introverts, neurologically, is introverts produce more serotonin in their brains than extroverts do. As serotonin is a chief neurotransmitter, it "greases the skids" in the brain's network communication. As a result, an introvert's brain tends run wildly and much of the extra processing time gets put to internal dialogue and imagination to keep the brain busy. Because of all this activity, like a computer with too many programs running, an introvert can be overwhelmed by too much external stimulus. As a result, introverts try to find something external that they can focus intently on to shut out all the other stimuli. Put an introvert into a large, wild party, and while they may be having fun at first, before long the chaos starts to overwhelm them and they begin to seek out a quiet place where they can pause to collect themselves for a while.

An extrovert has the opposite problem. Their brains do not generate as much serotonin as an introvert. In order to get their brains going, extroverts need stimulus, STIMULUS, *STIMULUS!!!!!!!* Put the extrovert into the same party as the introvert, as the introvert is trying to find a hiding place to recover from being overstimulated, the extrovert will be in the center of the room soaking up as much stimulation as they can and reveling in the surge of serotonin production. Without all that stimulation, an extrovert's serotonin levels will drop. And plummeting serotonin levels mean depression. Put an extrovert in a quiet room for an hour, and they will be desperate to get out.

These two examples are just simplified explanations, but they get the point across.

Consider this: you are at a party and you meet someone with whom you have a strong, mutual attraction. Will your chances of getting lucky that evening be better if that person is an extrovert or an introvert? The answer may be surprising: an introvert. An introvert will be more willing to leave the party sooner for some private intimacy with you. An extrovert will not want to leave the stimulus of the party and will insist on waiting until the end of the party. By the time the party comes to an end, you'll both be too tired to consummate the evening.

Being extroverted does not necessarily mean wild and uninhibited. It merely means that an extrovert needs more energy to be stimulated than an introvert does. So they won't want to leave all that energy.

I have known shy extroverts. And I've known introverts who were most definitely not shy.


----------



## Redacted1111 (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm seriously introverted. I like being alone. I don't like small talk. I almost had a nervous breakdown at the bouncy castle place the other day. Too freaking loud. OMG. I put my hood over my head and hid in the corner reading until we left. BUT. I love talking. I will talk all day long about something that interests me. I'm also very intuitive so it usually has something to do with a Big Idea or writing. 
The weird thing is, I can get myself engaged in an overstimulating environment if I can get physically involved like dancing or something. I can get energy from stimulation if it's the right kind and delivered in the right way. Otherwise, I would prefer to be left alone in a quiet place. Honestly, I probably do need to get out more because isolation isn't good for anyone. With all the ideas running around in my head, I really do need to talk to other people more often or I start getting neurotic. That's one of the main reasons I post in online forums.  It's a substitute for face to face interaction, but it doesn't really replace it. I do envy extroverts because they can just go up to someone they have nothing in common with and start a conversation or make a friend. I don't have that luxury.


----------



## going going gone (Jun 4, 2013)

1. action-adventure and women's fiction
2. writer's resume with several careers and jobs--last normal job, taught college/university
3. INTJ, also (sorry to be so predictable!) Among females, the type is rarer still, but here I am. I'm 100 I, lesser percentages on the others. 

To second/third the distinction between Jungian introversion and common parlance introversion, I'm quite outgoing and totally comfortable with speaking in front of a crowd. I'd just rather be alone.


----------



## BillSmithBooksDotCom (Nov 4, 2012)

1. Space opera/fantasy (ray-guns, aliens, starship battles, oh my!)

2. Customer service rep/sales weasel (pays the bills, great people to work with)

3. INFJ 

(both my wife and I come out as INFJs, considering that is a <1% of the population group, it's a pretty unlikely combination...but we both really get each other).


----------



## pauldude000 (May 22, 2013)

Mercia McMahon said:


> You are making the same mistake as the Facebook level quiz posted in the OP. True introverts are nothing to do with being shy. I suffer social anxiety, but I am an extrovert. An introvert is someone who gains their greatest energy from being left alone with their thoughts, while an extrovert no matter how shy or socially anxious worries that they are missing something important by not being around people. My best friend is an introvert who is the greatest worker of a room I have ever seen and seems to have missed being given the shy gene at birth. So even someone who is definitely extrovert might shy away from a discussion where a bunch of INTJs are loudly proclaiming that they are the natural people to dominate self-publishing and/or writing, which just goes to show that being I has Bo Diddley to do with being shy.


Gotcha. Nice word-play, by the way.


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

Something I just found related to this thread--enjoy!

MBTI most accurate descriptions
ESTP: super attractive physically but it’s all downhill from there. never quite know what they’re going to do next but you can probably bet it will be irresponsible. somehow still lovable.
ESTJ: loud, logical, and get shit done — they are the warrior class of the life rpg. power stats make them unbeatable and if you encounter one, maybe just curl up and forfeit, to save time.
ESFP: giggly little shits. fun fun fun till her daddy takes the t-bird away. great for lifting your mood, not that great at lifting your credit score.
ESFJ: too appropriate, totally lacking in awkwardness. they’ll never forget your birthday, which will make you feel like shit when you constantly forget theirs.
ENTP: excellent companions if you enjoy people who instantly see through all your shit. very clever and very intuitive, you can’t fool them. i suggest you invest in other friends — ones you *can* fool.
ENTJ: impatient with people who make mistakes, namely, everyone. they’ll respect you if you stand up to them but why do that when you can run away instead. cuddle them and see what happens. i’m curious.
ENFP: too puppy to live. best suited for the profession of musical nanny. not advised for use around an open flame.
ENFJ: way too charming and capable, maybe they should stop making everyone else look bad. prone to making other people care about stuff they didn’t want to care about. so annoying.
ISTP: such butts. best suited for an apocalypse scenario, if no such scenario exists, they will create danger because they get bored. don’t encourage them, but don’t discourage them, as reverse psychology works too well.
ISTJ: low drama and low maintenance, best value at this price tier. best suited to actual human existence. least weird, which makes them kinda weird.
ISFP: squishy little darlings you might want to keep in your pocket, but please don’t or they will become forlorn. they notice everything, and it’s unnerving.
ISFJ: quietly and proudly do things for others. if you have a ring you need to deliver to mordor, take an ISFJ along with you for best results.
INTP: cute intergalactic spiders you want to hug and mistrust. prone to making you laugh but then days later you will wonder whether you were the butt of the joke.
INTJ: major dicks and kinda proud of it. prone to being right. prone to liking trance music way too much. all the ones i’ve ever met have been unexpectedly kinky. so i guess, expectedly.
INFP: they fall out of the sky and are raised by unicorns. if you feed one it will follow you home. they dissipate in water.
INFJ: chameleons appropriating your emotions and going quietly mad. prone to meltdowns and needing lots of naps.


----------



## David Wisehart (Mar 2, 2010)

1. Fantasy, Horror, Mystery, Thriller, Science Fiction, other
2. Filmmaker
3. INTJ


----------



## EmmaS (Jul 15, 2014)

Wow... As a female INTJ, I'm starting to feel like a predictable cliche here. That's new.

1. YA, fantasy
2. Social media specialist
3. INTJ

I've always tested INTJ over the years. The INT holds steady, but the J and the P seem pretty close. When I'm employed/stressed, the J side takes over. When I'm unemployed/lazy, the P side shows up. Both are good for writing.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

C. Gockel said:


> ISFJ: quietly and proudly do things for others. if you have a ring you need to deliver to mordor, take an ISFJ along with you for best results.


Sounds like I escaped that list with a better diagnosis than some!


----------



## P.A. Woodburn (May 22, 2010)

Write animal rights/thrillers.

Job most liked- fundraiser for environmental, animal/ activist group. This was not the job I held for longest time period.

INTP however I have a marginal preference for thinking over feeling so could be INFP.

There were a few questions that had me pause and then I just selected an answer so that I could continue. Not sure of accuracy.


----------



## kpaul (Jun 18, 2013)

INFP every single time I take it...


----------



## AutumnKQ (Jul 27, 2013)

1. sci-fi, dabble in fantasy and contemporary romance
2. homeschooling mom / author / singer
3. INTP. I've taken this same test a bunch of times. Sometimes I get ENTP or INTJ, but usually I get INTP.


----------



## Chris Northern (Jan 20, 2011)

1. Fantasy & Science Fiction.
2. Nope.
3. ISTP

But I seem to remember doing a much more involved version of this or soemthing similar and getting a completely different result. I tend strongly toward a "making it up as I go along" attitude to everything, so that may be why.


----------



## bohemianedu (Jul 24, 2014)

1. Speculative, Horror, Suspense
2. Homeschooling Mom
3.INTJ


----------



## Lovelife (Dec 15, 2013)

WOW! I'm a MBTI lover and I've never seen so many INTJ's in one place besides a dedicated INTJ thread/forum. LOL

1.Erotica/Romance (just starting out though)
2.Writer
3.INFP

Didn't read the entire thread so don't know if this was mentioned, but you can't really be more than one type and the type is the same your entire life. Personally I find it easier once you understand the functions to understand your type. I always tested INXP, but once I understood the functions I knew I was not an INTP in any way. LOL Taking the official test also helps.


----------



## kswalker (Apr 26, 2013)

1. Fantasy/paranormal writer
2. Preschool teacher
3. INFP (and yes, I really was raised by unicorns)

I was a psychology major in college, and when I was studying personality tests, MBTI was my favorite. The only more accurate one is the MMPI, and that's so involved and complicated that you can't really take it casually. However, I find Meyers-Briggs to be accurate enough to be useful in daily life (even toddlers have definable personality types)--and writing. I often think about personality types when I'm creating characters. It's an organized way to think about how each character will approach things differently, like how the mage is obviously a Thinking type so he clashes with the captain who is iNtuitive and doesn't understand why he reduces everything down to logic, etc.


----------



## meh (Apr 18, 2013)

Wow there are a lot of intuitive types here!  But I guess that goes along with the territory. 

1.  Fantasy, science fiction, mystery, romance, and erotica (pretty much run the gamut)
2. Technical writer by day.  I have a BA in English and an MA in Education. 
3.  ENTP  

I've also gotten INTP--I seem to be on the borderline between introverted and extroverted. I'm putting ENTP first because I've noticed that I gain a lot of energy at social events. So in the end I think that puts me on the extroverted side.  But I used to be shy.  Sigh, and my partner is ESFJ. You can imagine that we have something of a fiery relationship with a lot of squabbling!


----------



## Redacted1111 (Oct 26, 2013)

Unicorn is my second choice for a career.


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

I couldn't remember if I was ENFP or ESFP so I did the quick test.  I know on the Insights wheel (another meyers-briggs type personality test) I am a pure yellow - which basically means I'm the party girl.   

1. Suspense with a supernatural twist
2. Business analyst / Project Manager at an Insurance Co. 
3. ENFP: You're idealistic and motivated by a desire to find out what makes people, including yourself, tick. You're compassionate and accepting of others. You value the ideals of freedom and autonomy. You're enthusiastic, an excellent communicator, individualistic, creative, and fun-loving. You often have original ideas, and you possess an ability to inspire others to action.

It's very interesting to see the mix of folks here.  

Hubby is ESTJ - his logic drives me nuts.


----------



## taiweiland (Oct 16, 2014)

1. Science fiction. Anything with ray guns, space ships, aliens and guns that go pew pew pew.
2. Occasionally, I've been accused of helping people get well. Most of the time I try not to pass out when I get near bodily fluids.
3. I'm one of them puppy types. ENFP. Attention span of a couch potato channel surfer.  But I'm so adorable you can't resist me. Really!


----------



## Dolphin (Aug 22, 2013)

1. SFF
2. Hoping to a void a day job relapse (most recently: web developer)
3. INTJ

I'm not that surprised that there are a lot of INTJs here, despite how rare we are in the general population. I find it very hard to hold down a day job, honestly. The personality type may not be the only reason, but it certainly doesn't help. The I is the dealbreaker, really; I always test at or near 100% introversion.


----------



## mandalync (Apr 5, 2011)

1. Urban Fantasy
2. Homeschooling Mom
3. INFJ



Lovelife said:


> WOW! I'm a MBTI lover and I've never seen so many INTJ's in one place besides a dedicated INTJ thread/forum. LOL
> 
> Didn't read the entire thread so don't know if this was mentioned, but you can't really be more than one type and the type is the same your entire life. Personally I find it easier once you understand the functions to understand your type. I always tested INXP, but once I understood the functions I knew I was not an INTP in any way. LOL Taking the official test also helps.


I totally agree!! I used to test INFX, and studying cognitive functions helped me uncover my preference for introverted intuition+extroverted feeling over introverted feeling+extroverted intuition.


----------



## Elizabeth Ann West (Jul 11, 2011)

1. Contemporary and Historical Romance
2. Full time writer, mother
3. ENTJ

I didn't take the link one, I just know I'm an ENTJ from multiple testing all the way from elementary school through college. I'm way high on all of those too, I remember my particular score is like less than 3% of the population who takes the test. 

In one college class, Dr. Colvin's, we had to all take the test and make a name plate in front of ourselves so we knew how to work with another. Then we were put into groups as mixed matched as possible to see what happens. I loved Dr. Colvin, but he had a sick and twisted way of playing with his undergrads. Ugh, one girl in my group was the exact opposite of me, so where I was like "Alright, let's attack the assignment, make lists, assign it out, list out deadlines (it was a group paper, which I'm pretty sure IS the first circle of hell)" she was all "I think we should plan where we want to meet, the library or the study rooms? I like the library for the cafe, what do you all feel like?" UGH wanted to totally strangle her.


----------



## bmcox (Nov 21, 2012)

This is not my Myers-Briggs type, but it's a fun song:


----------



## Redacted1111 (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## Lefevre (Feb 1, 2014)

1. Genre blends
2. Financial Analyst
3. ENTJ


----------



## Nic (Nov 17, 2013)

1. Erotica, Sci-Fi
2. Designer
3. INTP


----------



## Catnip (Sep 7, 2013)

1. Erotica, urban fantasy
2. I'm self-employed and split my time between writing, music composition and design work
3. INTJ (with J score only slightly higher than P)


----------



## Crime fighters (Nov 27, 2013)

1. I write New Adult Romance / Science Fiction (future plans)
2. Unemployed/Student of Life/Traveler
3. ENFP
Extravert(67%)  iNtuitive(44%)  Feeling(62%)  Perceiving(28%)
You have distinct preference of Extraversion over Introversion (67%)
You have moderate preference of Intuition over Sensing (44%)
You have distinct preference of Feeling over Thinking (62%)
You have moderate preference of Perceiving over Judging (28%)


----------



## J.L. Dickinson (Jul 12, 2014)

INTJ.

Introverted: 100%
Intuitive: 100%
Thinking: 79%
Judging: 89%

I sat the test with a psychologist at 16 as well; same results. I score very deeply into the spectrum of each of my preferences. Though at times I wish I didn't on the first (E/I) and last (J/P) functions. If I didn't I might find dealing with groups of people less draining, and might be able to let somethings go unresolved with out it driving me bonkers. Instead I find dealing with people in general for a prolonged period to be very taxing, and am driven to see things be resolved which is very irritating when the data needed for conclusion can not be had.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2014)

C. Gockel said:


> INFP: they fall out of the sky and are raised by unicorns. if you feed one it will follow you home. they dissipate in water.


Non-author but NA romance is my thing.
Office gal

_INFP

Introvert(100%) iNtuitive(38%) Feeling(25%) Perceiving(11%)

You have strong preference of Introversion over Extraversion (100%)
You have moderate preference of Intuition over Sensing (38%)
You have moderate preference of Feeling over Thinking (25%)
You have slight preference of Perceiving over Judging (11%)_


----------



## AisFor (Jul 24, 2014)

1. currently erotica/erotic romance, but if I had all the money in the world, I'd write literary
2 . Commercial writer, and not someone who finds it easy to be in an office environment
3. Another INTP checking in. I've tried to make the results come out as ISFP, because when I read the profile, I feel it suits me much more, but no such luck


----------



## M. Frank Parsons (Sep 23, 2014)

1. Whatever I want to. You will enjoy it.
2. Irrelevant, boring & temporary. Its a ruse, anyway.
3. ENTJ. Come to the Dark Side: We have snacks!


----------



## Elizabeth Ann West (Jul 11, 2011)

High fives my fellow ENTJs  We're Boss, not bossy.


----------



## M. Frank Parsons (Sep 23, 2014)

Elizabeth Ann West said:


> High fives my fellow ENTJs  We're Boss, not bossy.


+1 

Did a thread search for "ENTJ"; there's only 6 of us...
Fascinating.


----------

